# ISDN-Karte und "Remote Wake UP"



## bigtail (16. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Die PCI-ISDN-Karten von AVM unterstützen ab Version 2.0 eine neue Funktion, die sich "Remote Wake Up" nennt.

Wenn die Funktion "Remote Wake Up" aktiviert ist können die  einkommende Anrufe den Computer aus dem Stand-by-Modus
„wecken“, so dass die Sprachnachricht oder das Fax
angenommen werden können. Anschließend wird der Computer
wieder in den Stand-by-Modus versetzt.


Nun meine Frage:
Wer benutz diese Funktion und kennt sich damit aus 

Ich brauche ein praktisches Beispiel oder eine Anleitung.

Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo ein Tutorial dazu

Bei AVM selbst habe ich nämlich nichts gefunden


Gruß


----------



## Maximodo (18. Juni 2004)

Hmmm gute frage da muss dein Rechner aber schnell booten bevor die Gegenstelle wieder auflegt  
Hast du mal im Bios geschaut? 
Da gibt es Wake on Lan
und irgendwas mit nem Modem....
vielleicht musst du das grad aktivieren


----------



## Tim C. (18. Juni 2004)

Wake on Modem ist neben Wake on LAN eine weitere Option die auch das Mainboard unterstützen muss. In der Regel muss man dann noch ein Kabel von der ISDN Karte zum Wake on Modem Port auf dem Mainboard ziehen, da ein Starten des PCs über den PCI Port meines Wissens nach nicht möglich ist.


----------



## FrankO (19. Juni 2004)

Die Karte scheint mit Strom versorgt zu werden wenn man den Ruhezustand im Gerätemanager - Energieverwaltung deaktivert und den Schalter setzt: Gerät erlauben, den Computer aus dem Stanbymodus zu aktivieren
(nicht selbst getestet)

Außerdem lohnt ein Blick ins Handbuch:
http://www.avm.de/de/Service/Handbuecher/FRITZ_ISDN/Handbuch_FRITZCard_PCI.pdf 
Seite 41-43

Falls die Karte an einer Telefonanlage angschlossen ist wird nicht die Telefonnummer auf der Karte eingetragen auf die sie ansprechen soll, sondern die Nebenstelle der Telefonanlage.

lg aus Hessen
Frank


----------

